# OT: dog on hunger strike?



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

I want to stop feeding Yoyo "people" food for his meals (either liver with breakfast or at dinner, sometimes other types of meat), and it's been 2 days since I've given him people food. Since then he has not eaten one bite of his kibble and I'm wondering if he'll just eventually eat? When should I start worrying?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have had Havanese refuse meals for two days solid, but on that third day, they always eat. From discussions with other long-time Hav owners, this is not uncommon. If Yoyo refuses food on the 3rd day, then I think it is reasonable to be concerned. 

Is he still drinking? 

If he eats tomorrow, is normally healthy and you have no concerns about his health, I think I'd recommend that you just offer him kibble twice a day for only 20 minutes at a time and then remove it if he hasn't eaten. He may have a few days of refusing to eat, but hopefully, it will set the eating pattern into a regular schedule.

By the way, since I've gone to 2x/daily regular feedings, I have no picky eaters anymore. Just ask the people on the forum that have my puppies too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I laugh when I read that rule, of 20 minutes down and then take away!! My guys inhale their two meals a day within 1 minuteound:

I agree with Kimberly that they will eventually eat. I have heard many times that a cat will starve themselves to death, but NEVER a dog. He obviously is being very stubborn & just thinks you "forgot" to cook him his liver, and will remember soon. As long as he is drinking he should be ok for a few days.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurief said:


> I laugh when I read that rule, of 20 minutes down and then take away!! My guys inhale their two meals a day within 1 minuteound:


No kidding! When we take a trip, or have a guest dog visiting, I stick to the 20-minute rule, because there always seems to be someone out of sorts, but seriously - 20 minutes is a looooooooooong time unless there is a picky dog involved. They always seem to wait it out and then act surprised when the food gets pulled up. "Sorry dear. Next meal will be in 10 hours." It is funny how quickly that gets them back on schedule.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I did the same thing with mine. On the third day they threw up bile from starving but they finally gave in and ate the kibble. Now I do demand feeding and leave the kibble down 24/7. I fill 2 little bowls. I measure the correct amount for a day. Each AM I just refill. They eat Evo kibble small bites chicken because I chose that for them! They are so picky but they chose not to starve......
Am I mean??
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha ha,,, and I just posted a thread for a boiled chicken recipe... I am a gonner.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What time do you feed Kimberly. How much? 

I am still feeding Gitter in his crate but I would like to eventually move the food to the kitchen. He just looks at me like I'm crazy when I've tried to do it though. I know, I know, I know, he won't allow himself to starve but I feel so...gulp...guilty....


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Missy said:


> ha ha ha ha,,, and I just posted a thread for a boiled chicken recipe... I am a gonner.


My mother is a fan of the boiled chicken recipe when Yoyo visits her house. I think she's going to need some re-training as well!

Well success peoples! He finally ate his kibble at dinner tonight! Earlier in the day he started eating grass then of course threw it up. I felt so sad looking at his pitiful face but I didn't want to let 2 days go to waste. Honestly, it breaks my heart a little when he stares up at me with his little black eyes and cute face. I think this is going to be harder on me than on him!

Let's see how Day 2 goes!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Eating the kibble is the first step. It will get easier from no on!! Keep up the good work! I am sure that looking at those eyes begging for people food must be very hard.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver often skips a meal, particularly if there's something more exciting going on. He just gets the same dish the next time. He much prefers Moffat's special diet food, so he gets a few pieces of that in his kibble to entice him (and Moffat gets a few pieces of MacGyver's kibble, which he prefers -- isn't it always the way?)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Atomickittyn said:


> Well success peoples! He finally ate his kibble at dinner tonight! Earlier in the day he started eating grass then of course threw it up. I felt so sad looking at his pitiful face but I didn't want to let 2 days go to waste. Honestly, it breaks my heart a little when he stares up at me with his little black eyes and cute face. I think this is going to be harder on me than on him!


Congratulations! Yes, you're right that it will be harder on you than on him, but you're definitely on track by not letting the grass eating stop progress.



Laurief said:


> Eating the kibble is the first step. It will get easier from no on!! Keep up the good work! I am sure that looking at those eyes begging for people food must be very hard.


Ditto!


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

How lovely! He ate his kibble within a couple of minutes of me putting it down this morning, hurray! Hope this is a consistent pattern!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice! And don't feel defeated on the days when he will hold out in hope for something new or if he just doesn't eat much. You'll still have an occasional day like that and it is normal.


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

I too worried myself sick over the fact that ANNIE did not eat everyday. She did not care for table food, kibble or anything and I went through a lot of emotional stuff worrying about her....I finally realized, SHE WILL EAT WHEN SHE GETS HUNGRY, and she does. She will eat daily for a while then, go back to skiping a day or two, so don't worry.....you are not alone!


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

jimandjudy4321 said:


> I too worried myself sick over the fact that ANNIE did not eat everyday. She did not care for table food, kibble or anything and I went through a lot of emotional stuff worrying about her....I finally realized, SHE WILL EAT WHEN SHE GETS HUNGRY, and she does. She will eat daily for a while then, go back to skiping a day or two, so don't worry.....you are not alone!


Yes, I sympathize with you! I'm sure Annie isn't going through as much emotional turmoil as we are!


----------

